# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  Kao Alisa u zemlji cuda

## Arkana10

Mozda je bila tema, ali nisam je nasla.
Nakon poroda prvo sam mislila da je problem u zrcalima u apartmanu. Bila sam si prevelika. Ono kao da sam pojela od gljive koju je Alisi dala velika gusenica. Onda je dosao i mm i on mi je prevelik. Kako sam gledala samo Juliana u bolnici, mislila sam da je to zbog toga. Ali nakon povratka kuce, kad su nam dosli nakon tjedan dana roditelji i nasa necakinja od 5 godina i ona mi je bila prevelika. Jos uvijek nemam taj stari osjecaj normalne velicine. Imali ste takva iskustva?
Citala sam po pricama sa poroda da su mame koje imaju 2 ili 3 djece, starije uvijek gledali kao puno veci, ali meni su svi veliki.
Ima jos neko?
*
ako sam promasila temu, slobodno zatvorite je.

----------


## kli_kli

I meni je isto bilo prvi put.
Kad se samo setim MMovog lica, ono, nesagledivo  :Smile: 

Drugi put je taj osecaj nesto slabiji, ali prisutan.

----------


## Vishnja

Meni se starija devojcica cinila kao dzin, ogromnih rucerdi, velike glave...  :Smile:  Kad pogledam slike, vidim koliko je ustvari bila malecka, sa svoje 3,5 godine. 
Sad imam drugi problem - mladja mi se stalno cini mala, toliko da smo hteli da odlozimo polazak u prvi razred. Poverovali smo tek kad nas je psiholog razuverio. Poslednju potvrdu njene "velicine' dobila sam u sredu, na sistematskom pregledu pred primanje vakcine - visoka je u milimetar isto kao i starija sa 6 i po godina. A i dalje mi je nekako majusna, kao vrapcic...
Valjda treba da se rodi trece, pa da mi i ovo drugo odraste...  :Smile:

----------


## melange

bila je slična tema, mislim da je anita az opisivala svoju stariju kćer i sinčića.

a pet plus za usporedbu s alisom  :Grin:

----------


## kli_kli

Meni je to bilo normalno, ipak ako ceo dan gledas majusnog coveka od 50cm i 3-4kg, sam malenom facom, rukicama, nozicama, naravno da ce svi drugi, odrasli ili odrasliji, izgledati ogromno.

----------


## Death-of-Art

meni su 2 tjedna nakon poroda u posjet došli brat i njegova žena i njihova 6 mjesečna curica.


i ja sam za tu malenu uvijek govorila kako je sitna i tanka...

i dođu oni nama u posjet...ja pogledam u malu, primim je...a ona OGROMNA!!!!!!!  :shock: 


skužila sam da mi se čini velika zato jer sam 24 sata dnevno sa svojom bebicom pa tako...stvar percepcije...velika je naspram mom bebaču... relativno velika... a ne ovako apsolutno.   :Laughing:

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Moja je A. za mene narasla u diva kroz onih 5 dana koje sam bila odvojena od nje, osjećam se kao da sam prepustila veliki dio njenog odrastanja, a u biti samo je stvar u tome što mi se čini velika pored malog brata   :Heart:

----------


## L&L0809

joj, odlicna tema (i super naslov, nema sta), vratila si me u vrijeme neposredno nakon 1. poroda   :Smile:   kad sam rodila Lovru, svi se mi se cinili nekako veliki, pomalo izobliceni. MM je imao totalno preveliku glavu, kao naotecenu...i kad bih sebe pogledala, isto sam si bila sva kao naotecena. no, i MM sam ja izgledala malo "cudno". nakon para dana cudnih pogleda, probila sam led i rekla mu: Cuj, micek, ti meni zgledas totalno cudno, ful preveliko i neproporcionalno." on u smijeh, i kaze mi da i ja njemu tak izgledam. i trebalo nam je dobrih mjesec dana da se vratimo na "stari izgled".

s Lorenom nisam imala tih problema (a bila je manja od Lovre pri porodu), cak mi ni Lovro nije izgledao nesto veliko, jedino mi se jos uvijek zna dogoditi, kad mu presvlacim pelenu, da gledam te njegove batke i zabatke i cudim se kak su ogromni naspram Lorene.

----------


## Nia_Zg

Isto se dogodilo i meni, muževa glava mi je bila ogromna nakon poroda, jer sam u rodilištu stalno gledala onu malu glavicu naše bebice  :Smile: 
Istu stvar je i meni rekao muž da mu nakon bebine glave moja izgleda ogromno, a inače mi je uvijek govorio da imam lijepu malu glavicu   :Grin:  
Ali nakon par mjeseci kad je beba malo porasla više nemam takav osjećaj.

----------


## mikka

meni nista. f. mi je bio jednako malen i sladak kao prije kad se k. rodila--mozda zato jer se nismo odvajali. sa percepcijom odraslih nisam imala problem ni nakon jednog poroda. sama sam sebi bila ogromna zato sto sam stvarno bila, sa 20 kila viska, pravi dzin  :Grin:

----------


## mikka

a md ionako ima ogromnu glavu, pa mi se nije cinila nista veca nego inace  :Grin:

----------


## Arkana10

meni su svi preveliki, i ja sama.  :Wink:

----------


## BusyBee

Iako sam o tome citala na forumu, kako starija djeca odjednom odrastu i cine se prevelikima, sokiralo me koliko mi je velika djelovala cura u odnosu na malca.
Gledala sam je u cudu, bilo mi je i pomalo tesko oko srca sto nam se to dogodilo. 

Sad je opet sve na svome.

----------


## ivy

i meni su bili preveliki, pogotovo stariji-ooogromaan.
 a sigurno zbog 24-satnog svakodnevnog buljenja u bebića u bolnici, nisam mogla oči od njega odvojiti. mene je oduševila senzacija što sam maloga vidjela i kad bi zatvorila oči, toliko sam buljila u njega  :Smile:

----------


## vindira

Dobro je,znači normalna sam.I meni je glava MM kao u konja velika  :Laughing:  Tak mi je čudna da mi se skroz neobično  maziti s njim,a to je zato što stalno ljubim majušnu glavicu od 2,5 mjeseci   :Grin:

----------


## MIJA 32

meni su isto svi bili predimenzionirani
ono što se meni desilo uz to da su svi ogromni je da sam MM ušuškavala po noći  :Laughing:  ,govorila mu da si obuče/skine majicu jer mu je vruće/hladno  :Rolling Eyes: 
prošlo je nakon par mjeseci

----------


## MarikaPika

A da znaš samo kako je nezgodno kad dojiš tandem, kad pogledaš te dve glavice-jedna malecna,a druga, čini ti se, kao da ti se neko odraslo biće prištekalo za siku  :Grin:

----------


## japanka

MariaPika,   :Laughing:

----------

